# Invertebrate Hormones?



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Do invertebrates excrete hormones that stunt growth like fish do?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll geuss YES and say that water changes will help cut an overload of stunting hormones.It works with fish(and they excrete stunting hormones),so just change water regulary and hopefully they will develope completely.
Eventually if the oppurtunity arises placing them in seperate tanks may be helpful with the hormone issue and possibly work to help them "condition" like many do with fish.


----------

